# (Poll) ICS theme for stock DX Rom



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

Who would like an ICS theme for the DX stock (rooted)rom? Im working on one now for another rom(Rubix) and if I see enough people would like it for stock ill be glad to have one available.


----------



## pbj420 (Aug 24, 2011)

+1

Would u also port to rubix for the dx when it is released?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

I am working on an ICS theme for Rubix on the D3 and DX. Its what will be the default theme when you flash Rubix







Drod2169's idea and request. We both are very busy and im trying to get the theme finished and he is trying to get the rom finished.


----------



## Cojoa13 (Sep 15, 2011)

Androidx8791 said:


> I am working on an ICS theme for Rubix on the D3 and DX. Its what will be the default theme when you flash Rubix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't know how happy that makes me to hear. I LOVED RubiX back in the day, I used to hop from ROM to ROM but when RubiX was released I never changed, so stable and smooth, I'm sure once it is released again, I will not be ROM hopping anymore. So you and Drod need to hurry the hell up







so I can make a hefty donation y'alls way


----------



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol yeah I just updated my fiance's DX I still had Rubix froyo on it. We are getting closer.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to dx general. the themer subforum is for releases only,


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

Androidx8791 said:


> Who would like an ICS theme for the DX stock rom? Im working on one now for another rom(Rubix) and if I see enough people would like it for stock ill be glad to have one available.


When you say stock rom do you mean bone stock unrooted 605? Or bone stock rooted? The reason I asked is there are already themes available for the stock rom through several different replacement launchers. If not rooted how would one apply a ics theme? Not trying to bust your chops but dont want to mislead a stock non-rooted user if its not meant for them. ICS is very nice looking and would be a great idea for rubix and stock users.


----------



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

Stock rooted my friend. You cant do anything to a bone stock rom. You have to be rooted to flash a theme. And a launcher theme is no comparison to a rom theme. A launcher theme doesn't change framework or apps just the launcher. This is a rom / O.S. theme. Rubix will have it as default and i will release it for stock (rooted) .605


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

Androidx8791 said:


> Stock rooted my friend. You cant do anything to a bone stock rom. You have to be rooted to flash a theme. And a launcher theme is no comparison to a rom theme. A launcher theme doesn't change framework or apps just the launcher. This is a rom / O.S. theme. Rubix will have it as default and i will release it for stock (rooted) .605


Figured that's what you meant. When I first got my X I was all over the forums learning as much as possible. Just thought it would help the ones who are bone stock searching for knowledge about rooting and custom roms/themes.


----------



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

I edited my original post. Im here to help anyone with any questions they may have. That's what the community is all about or at least should be.


----------



## ecfiffer (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah is love to see one


----------



## sparks639 (Jul 30, 2011)

Androidx, in your opinion, where should I look to learn about themeing? Specifically for the droid x, starting with blur elements then onto other roms.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

Many different places to find bits and pieces of info on theming. Best thing is to dig into a rom and theme and get familiar with everything. Its alot of trial and error. There is no manual for theming or any development that im aware of. The other is asking alot of questions from other themers. Most are usually willing to help when they can. At least the ones I've had a pleasure of learning from. Always learning new things. Ill be glad to help when im able.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe try this. http://www.xda-developers.com/android/creating-android-themes-video-tutorials/

http://www.androidpolice.com/2010/09/14/android-central-user-makes-a-great-tutorial-about-theming-android/


----------



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

AOSP, Sense, Touch Wiz, Blur are all different when theming.


----------



## cid khaos (Jun 18, 2011)

Androidx8791 said:


> Who would like an ICS theme for the DX stock (rooted)rom? Im working on one now for another rom(Rubix) and if I see enough people would like it for stock ill be glad to have one available.


He'll ya


----------



## cid khaos (Jun 18, 2011)

Androidx8791 said:


> Who would like an ICS theme for the DX stock (rooted)rom? Im working on one now for another rom(Rubix) and if I see enough people would like it for stock ill be glad to have one available.


Hell ya


----------



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

I've got a week or two left before I will be ready to release it. Ill post it in the theme section as soon as im done. Probably will be a beta release. Got alot to do to get it where I want it.


----------



## bsbabcock (Jun 13, 2011)

One more yes. I'm rockin Liberty but digging the blur launcher and how slick it is in Liberty. If it were theme-able and the icons could be themed, how cool that would be.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

